# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  24 giờ không nhàm chán ở Sydney

## hangnt

*Nếu là người thích lịch sử và không muốn đi theo lịch trình du lịch đã quá kinh điển, bạn có thể tham khảo danh sách các điểm đến này.*

Sydney là thành phố lớn nhất, lâu đời và nổi tiếng nhất ở Australia. Đây là thành phố cảng và trung tâm tài chính lớn của nước này. Sydney thu hút du khách không chỉ với kiến trúc phong phú mà còn với cảnh quan thay đổi theo mùa. Nếu đã quá quen thuộc với những điểm đến quen thuộc thì bạn có thể thử lịch trình khác lạ dưới đây với 24 giờ ở thành phố này. Đặc biệt, cả 4 địa điểm này đều không mất phí.

*Darling Harbour*


Cảng Darling nằm ở trung tâm của thành phố Sydney. Xung quanh cảng này có khu đi bộ rất rộng, nhiều trung tâm giải trí và bảo tàng là những điểm du lịch không thể bỏ qua ở thành phố Sydney như Chinese Garden of Friendship, thuỷ cung Sydney, hoặc những khu mua sắm rộng lớn. Vào những ngày nắng đẹp, bạn có thể đi bộ qua cầu Pyrmont dài một km và ngắm khung cảnh toàn bộ những toà nhà cao tầng xung quanh hay những hoạt động thương mại diễn ra ở cảng.

Một trong những điểm tham quan miễn phí ở đây là Australian National Marine Museum, được đánh giá là một trong 10 bảo tàng thú vị nhất trên thế giới. Vào thăm bảo tàng này, bạn nên dành khoảng từ một đến hai tiếng để tham quan và học về lịch sử Australia, những tài nguyên của biển, hoạt động quân sự trên biển và mối quan hệ giữa Australia và Mỹ. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể mua vé để thăm ba con tàu ngoài cảng. Đặc biệt, khi đến sân bay thành phố Sydney, bạn đừng quên lấy sách hướng dẫn du lịch thành phố được phát miễn phí, vì đằng sau có coupon giảm giá vé 20% cho nhiều điểm tham quan bao gồm: ba con tàu ngoài cảng và Sydney Tower Eye, nơi bạn có thể ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố từ trên cao.

*The Rocks*


The Rocks là khu vực có nhiều di tích lịch sử, nằm ở ngay trung tâm thành phố và ngay bên cầu Sydney Harbour. Nơi đây có khu vực chợ trời bán nhiều thức ăn và những sản phẩm lưu niệm. Rất nhiều quán bar hay nhà cổ của Sydney cùng nhiều nhà hàng ăn uống hiện diện ở khu này. Ngoài ra, bảo tàng nghệ thuật đương đại nơi trưng bày nhiều tác phẩm của người địa phương và quốc tế cũng là một điểm thu hút khách du lịch ở đây. Bạn có thể tự do đi quanh khu vực này để khám phá, hoặc tham gia vào I'm Free walking tour kéo dài một tiếng từ 18h đến 19h để nghe giới thiệu miễn phí về lịch sử và những địa điểm bí mật của The Rocks.

*Hyde Park*


Công viên Hyde, được đặt theo tên công viên Hyde Park của thành phố London (Anh), là công viên công cộng cổ nhất ở Australia, toạ lạc ngay trung tâm thành phố Sydney. Công viên Hyde có kiến trúc độc đáo, là một nơi tuyệt vời để ngồi nghỉ ngơi và ngắm cảnh xung quanh. Ngay trung tâm công viên là hồ nước mang kiến trúc của châu Âu.

Đối diện công viên Hyde là nhà thờ St Mary's Cathedral, là nhà thờ dài nhất trong các nhà thờ ở Australia, được xây dựng vào năm 1821. Nhà thờ này có kiến trúc Gothic của thế kỷ 19. Bạn có thể tự do tham quan, nhưng nhớ giữ yên lặng đặc biệt là khi có lễ đang diễn ra.


*The Customs House*

The Customs House là một toà nhà lịch sử của thành phố Sydney toạ lạc ở khu vực Circular Quay. Được xây dựng năm 1844 và 1845, toà nhà này hiện được dùng để mở cửa cho du khách và diễn ra những hoạt động văn hoá. Đặc biệt, mô hình 3D của thành phố Sydney là điểm thu hút nhất của toà nhà này, nơi bạn có thể tự do đi lại và có cái nhìn tổng quan về thành phố. Đặc biệt, tầng trệt của toà nhà này có wifi miễn phí, bạn có thể ngồi lại để vào mạng tìm hiểu hoặc tra cứu thông tin cho chặng đường tiếp sau.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

